# The Worst Songs of 2012



## Keenan (Dec 16, 2012)

Every year, the youtuber A Dose Of Buckley makes a video naming the ten songs that he thought were the worst of the year. I've enjoyed and agreed with him for the past two years, and agree once again. If you agree with his opinions, you'll probably get a few good laughs from the video. (His analogies are great.) If you think that the music that he reviewed in the video was quality music: you won't enjoy it at all, and


Spoiler



A Dose of Buckley (Website) (Youtube) (Facebook)





*It should be noted that this is PG13. Enjoy.


Spoiler: Previous years


















So. Do you agree with Mr. Buckley? If you disagree with anything, what, and why? What songs would you add to the list?


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 16, 2012)

Ha I enjoyed this, he's right on the money with these songs too!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2012)

TTYLXOX is...What on earth is that? Ugh.
As Long As You Love Me wasn't that bad. I mean, yeah, he's boring, but whatever, I don't care about him anymore.
Red Solo Cup was absolutely terrible. I hate that song beyond all reason.
Turn On The Lights...I don't get it.
Bandz a Make Her Dance. Is that a song?
Give Me all Your Luvin wasn't that bad. I love Madonna and all, but it's a decent song.
We Are Young is kind of annoying.
Whistle is terrible.
Birthday Cake is also terrible.
Stupid Hoe is funny.
I like Beez in the Trap because of the B.E.T. awards trailer with Samuel L. Jackson singing it.

To be honest though, I actually agree with the list mostly, with the exception of Madonna.


----------



## Micah (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm a huge Group 1 Crew fan, but I have no idea what the heck they were thinking with these songs. :-/


----------



## Trundle (Dec 16, 2012)

Anything Eminem


Spoiler: trololo



but srsly


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 16, 2012)

I like the We are young but the tempo change in it does bother me...I'm complicated lol
I think Whistle is a funny song
and the whole Rihanna segment was funny.


----------



## Viriel (Dec 16, 2012)

Haha, poor Americans folks. You are ruled by Nicki Minaj !


----------



## Sora (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey don't hate on Canada/Mexico/US/Brazil/Chile/Ecuador/Peru/many others!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2012)

Viriel said:


> Haha, poor Americans folks. You are ruled by Nicki Minaj !



Not likely. We're currently ruled by PSY.


----------



## Mino (Dec 16, 2012)

Only song on there I've heard was the Fun one. "fun." that is. But seriously. Popular music is terrible, nothing new to see here. If you listen to it actively, you're a fool.

Also the guy in the video was kind of a cock.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2012)

anything by Nicki Minaj


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2012)

Mino said:


> Only song on there I've heard was the Fun one. "fun." that is. But seriously. Popular music is terrible, nothing new to see here. If you listen to it actively, you're a fool.
> 
> Also the guy in the video was kind of a cock.



Not all of it is terrible. Sure, I mean, that's what people tend to say, but there's still good music.

And yes, he was a cock.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 17, 2012)

Actually I am proud to say I haven't heard of any of these songs until I watched this video. Guess I'm lucky I don't turn on the radio anymore?


----------



## Josh (Dec 17, 2012)

Love Sosa by Chief Keef, It's actually what you call **** hip hop, even worse than Lil waynes music these days...


----------



## Mino (Dec 17, 2012)

oath2order said:


> Not all of it is terrible. Sure, I mean, that's what people tend to say, but there's still good music.
> 
> And yes, he was a cock.



Show me one good song that has been in the Billboard top ten in the past three years.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2012)

Mino said:


> Show me one good song that has been in the Billboard top ten in the past three years.



Well, that's easily not possible, because anything that I say, will be shot down by you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd have to say (sorry Micah) but Family Force 5's album III. I agree with this: 
"AbsolutePunk gave the album a 52% saying "As a long-time fan of Family Force 5, it is disappointing to watch what was once such an enjoyable and energetic beast relegate itself to a trend-follower. FF5's audio identity, consequently, is all but gone. This has, unfortunately, resulted in the band losing what made them so enjoyable to listen to back when they first began: fun.""


----------



## Mino (Dec 17, 2012)

oath2order said:


> Well, that's easily not possible, because anything that I say, will be shot down by you.



So is that your way of saying there hasn't been one?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2012)

Mino said:


> So is that your way of saying there hasn't been one?



No, that's my way of saying that the best and worst songs is completely subjective.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd agree with all the songs that he said except one.  We Are Young. This song actually brings me and my mum closer together everytime we hear it (especially the chorus because mum and I actually sang it at a party once, ahh good times). 

So I agree with him for the change of tempo in the song being bad because this song is supposed to be calm and smooth all the way through. 

But other than that "We Are Young" is actually pretty decent for my taste.


Kumarock11 is out... 

EDIT: The video was hilarious and I enjoyed it...


----------



## Sora (Dec 17, 2012)

Mino said:


> Show me one good song that has been in the Billboard top ten in the past three years.



Sorry I have no idea what you like so I can't. I assume you don't like pop, country, or rap but you shouldn't hate on people who do. I mean seriously since when is it wrong to like pop, country, or rap. Obviously your a total 


but you don't have to hate on mainstream.


----------



## Mino (Dec 17, 2012)

oath2order said:


> No, that's my way of saying that the best and worst songs is completely subjective.



Well.

Yeah.


----------



## Princess (Dec 17, 2012)

Sora said:


> Sorry I have no idea what you like so I can't. I assume you don't like pop, country, or rap but you shouldn't hate on people who do. I mean seriously since when is it wrong to like pop, country, or rap. Obviously your a total
> View attachment 2359
> but you don't have to hate on mainstream.


Uhhh by definition a hipster is someone who follows the "latest" trends, so no..he's not?


----------



## Mino (Dec 17, 2012)

Sora said:


> Sorry I have no idea what you like so I can't. I assume you don't like pop, country, or rap but you shouldn't hate on people who do. I mean seriously since when is it wrong to like pop, country, or rap. Obviously your a total
> View attachment 2359
> but you don't have to hate on mainstream.



So you've put words in my mouth and accused me of being a hipster. I'm going to assume by that you mean that I dislike certain music only because it reinforces my own ego or otherwise makes me feel superior or interesting. I won't even begin to address that unjustifiable bull****, so I'll just ask this: do you actually intend to submit an actual argument or will you continue to resort to tired, tumblr-quality nonsense accusations? Because you could save me a lot of annoyance if you tell me now.

Jesus people. I wasn't being totally serious.


----------



## SodaDog (Dec 17, 2012)

If i were you, Replace Stupid hoe with "Diamonds" and Beez in the Trap with "It's Thanksgiving"

How could they diss my hating theme against those stupid hoes that created internet memes? i would pie them any day.


----------



## Sora (Dec 17, 2012)

K i'm done posting on this thread after this ya happy? Go ahead give me a speech full of garbage and maybe you will help me be more willing to leave the site because I can't post my opinion.


----------



## Mino (Dec 17, 2012)

Sora said:


> K i'm done posting on this thread after this ya happy? Go ahead give me a speech full of garbage and maybe you will help me be more willing to leave the site because I can't post my opinion.



What?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2012)

Mino said:


> What?



My sentiment exactly.

Honestly though, I'm either more used to pop music or something, but I would probably rather listen to Nicki Minaj over the Beatles or Michael Jackson.

Granted, Nicki takes a backseat to Queen and the Killers but, still.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 18, 2012)

oath2order said:


> My sentiment exactly.
> 
> Honestly though, I'm either more used to pop music or something, but I would probably rather listen to Nicki Minaj over the Beatles or Michael Jackson.
> 
> Granted, Nicki takes a backseat to Queen and the Killers but, still.


Opinions are fine and all, but to prefer trash like Nicki Minaj over those with actual talent like Michael Jackson or the Beatels… I just don't know what to say.


----------



## Brad (Dec 18, 2012)

I think Gangnam Style was the worst.


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Dec 18, 2012)

oath2order said:


> Honestly though, I'm either more used to pop music or something, but I would probably rather listen to Nicki Minaj over the Beatles or Michael Jackson.



There must be something wrong with my eyes because it looks like you typed that you'd rather listen to Nicki Make-My-Ears-Bleed Minaj than The Beatles.

Or maybe there's something wrong with your ears.

Not trying to be rude, but... I just... I just don't understand.


----------



## AmenFashion (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree that 'Birthday Cake' shouldn't have featured Chris Brown. I hate that they do music together... I cannot stand that man.
But I mean, the song is catchy as hell. I can't think of a single person who wasn't on the dance floor when that song came on in a club throughout Summer. It's a mindless song, but I can't not love it. It's fun!

And people, don't even waste your time trying to convince people that they're wrong for liking mainstream over whatever you're saying is "real music". Music means something different to each of us. If Nicki Minaj makes someone happy to listen to, why the hell not listen to her?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 18, 2012)

Brad said:


> I think Gangnam Style was the worst.


Brad, you're probably my new favorite person. That "song" is so freakin obnoxious... :c


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> There must be something wrong with my eyes because it looks like you typed that you'd rather listen to Nicki Make-My-Ears-Bleed Minaj than The Beatles.
> 
> Or maybe there's something wrong with your ears.
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but... I just... I just don't understand.





Keenan said:


> Opinions are fine and all, but to prefer trash like Nicki Minaj over those with actual talent like Michael Jackson or the Beatels… I just don't know what to say.



Personal preference. I tried to listen to them, but I never really got into them like everybody else does.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 19, 2012)

Brad said:


> I think Gangnam Style was the worst.


Surprisingly for me, I dislike the song, but it's not the worst. It's catchy and annoying at the same time, but I liked the beat.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 19, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Surprisingly for me, I dislike the song, but it's not the worst. It's catchy and annoying at the same time, but I liked the beat.


The songs on the list and general modern pop music are engineered to be catchy. People have figured out the formula to make a popular song; all it needs to have is a repetitive chorus, recycled beats, and a simple four chord structure. Nearly every pop song follows this basic structure, it's basically catchy by definition (See The Axis of Awesome: 4 Chords). However, catchy doesn't equal a good song. In fact, most of modern pop music is absolute garbage, as it takes no talent to write. 
In response to Brad, Gangnam Style is just the modern pop formula in a different language. I enjoyed it because it was catchy, but I can't say it was a particularly good piece of music.


----------



## Christian (Dec 22, 2012)

What's wrong with Gangnam Style?


----------



## SockHead (Dec 23, 2012)

Brad is right everyone. Gangam Style is just terrible.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2012)

Jake. said:


>



I normally don't mind but Glee covers but their Gangnam Style cover makes me want to cry. It's hysterically bad.


----------



## easpa (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't particularly agree with the list, but I thought the video was funny nonetheless. I love Buckley's sense of humour.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 23, 2012)

oath2order said:


> My sentiment exactly.
> 
> Honestly though, I'm either more used to pop music or something, but I would probably rather listen to Nicki Minaj over the Beatles or Michael Jackson.



Puking brb


----------



## Thunder (Dec 24, 2012)

Mino said:


> So you've put words in my mouth and accused me of being a hipster. I'm going to assume by that you mean that I dislike certain music only because it reinforces my own ego or otherwise makes me feel superior or interesting. I won't even begin to address that unjustifiable bull****, so I'll just ask this: do you actually intend to submit an actual argument or will you continue to resort to tired, tumblr-quality nonsense accusations? Because you could save me a lot of annoyance if you tell me now.
> 
> Jesus people. I wasn't being totally serious.



Mino you can't go around telling people that hot dogs are superior to burgers, that's just wrong, you communist.


----------



## Cottonball (Dec 26, 2012)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 28, 2012)

Bit disappointed he didn't include Psy's Gangnam style in there....:/


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 2, 2013)

How about Call me Maybe? Hate that song so much, I decided to torture Killroy by making him listining to it.
 Hey I just ate you. 
And this is Crazy
But you gave me powers
So call me Kirby


----------



## Gummy (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree with this list, but I still can't believe Scream and Shout by will.i.am and Britney Spears was not included... that was probably the most genuinely painful song I had heard in 2012...


----------



## AmenFashion (Jan 2, 2013)

Gummy said:


> I agree with this list, but I still can't believe Scream and Shout by will.i.am and Britney Spears was not included... that was probably the most genuinely painful song I had heard in 2012...



You know it's an awful song when a Britney fan (me) can't even get through the whole song.


----------



## Mary (Mar 6, 2013)

Viriel said:


> Haha, poor Americans folks. You are ruled by Nicki Minaj !


Ugh! Ain't nobody got time for that! ^ (so stereotypical!)


----------



## Dustbunnii (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree with most of the list.
I'm also curious about what his top 10 best songs would be...


----------



## oath2order (Mar 6, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> I agree with most of the list.
> I'm also curious about what his top 10 best songs would be...



That would be interesting to know.


----------



## SodaDog (Mar 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> anything by Nicki Minaj



Thank you! I'll use that as my new Webcam on dA.
Gangnam Style, Thrift Shop, and Harlem Shake Sucks.
Any viral music video that hit the radio sucks.


----------



## Jake (Mar 21, 2013)

Isn't Harlem shake 2013?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 21, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Isn't Harlem shake 2013?



Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Rover AC (Mar 21, 2013)

I hated Starships by Nicki Minaj. It was terrible... and still is, in my opinion.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 21, 2013)

Rover AC said:


> I hated Starships by Nicki Minaj. It was terrible... and still is, in my opinion.


Here's a little secret... It will never be good.


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2013)

Rover AC said:


> I hated Starships by Nicki Minaj. It was terrible... and still is, in my opinion.



wasn't that late 2011?

nope just checked it was 2012, tbh it wasn't that bad. Stupid Hoe was much worse. Starships and Superbass (possibly Pound the alarm) are her only good songs


----------



## Bambi (Mar 22, 2013)

Worst song of 2012.....

Every song that hit the billboards sung live. These music "artists" can't sing for ****. Thank god for technology or they would all be poor homeless bums. Seriously though, what happened to REAL music artists who could put out a great record, sing it live and put on a great show. These days its more about the "show" than any sincere talent. Except Adele. She's awesome.


----------



## AmenFashion (Mar 22, 2013)

Jake. said:


> wasn't that late 2011?
> 
> nope just checked it was 2012, tbh it wasn't that bad. Stupid Hoe was much worse. Starships and Superbass (possibly Pound the alarm) are her only good songs



No Super Bass. 
Starships was good! That and Pound the Alarm are perfect Summer anthems.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2013)

AmenFashion said:


> No Super Bass.
> Starships was good! That and Pound the Alarm are perfect Summer anthems.


No Superbass is good


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 25, 2013)

Everything


----------



## Kip (Mar 25, 2013)

All of Nicki Minaj's song released in 2012.


----------



## Andydroid3D (Mar 25, 2013)

Kip said:


> All of Nicki Minaj's song released in 2012.



Exactly.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 26, 2013)

The remix of Scream and shout, by Will.i.am was hilariously bad.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 26, 2013)

Flo rida needs to stop making music. He seems like a true braj, but god his songs are garbage.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 26, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Flo rida needs to stop making music. He seems like a true braj, but god his songs are garbage.


I think he's had a song on the list every year. It's sad.


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 31, 2013)

Gangnam Style was pretty bad. Most Nicki Minaj and Flo Rida too.


----------



## ToonamiFan007 (Feb 27, 2014)

My Worst Songs Of 2012:

10. Too Close, Alex Clare
9. I Won't Give Up, Jason Mraz
8. Whistle, Flo Rida
7. Rack City, Tyga
6. Brokenhearted, Karmin
5. Glad You Came, The Wanted
4. What Makes You Beautiful, One Direction
3. Call Me Maybe, Carly Rae Jepsen
2. Dance (A$$), Big Sean ft. Nicki Minaj
1. Stupid Hoe, Nicki Minaj

Dishonorable Mentions:
- Stronger (What Doesn't Kill You)
- Drive By, Train
- The Motto, Drake ft. Lil Wayne
- Domino, Jessie J
- It Will Rain, Bruno Mars
- Give Your Heart A Break, Demi Lovato
- Wanted, Hunter Hayes
- Want U Back, Cher Lloyd
- One Thing, One Direction
- Birthday Cake, Rihanna ft. Chris Brown


----------

